# Skippy's Aventures - Week 4 Parachuting



## FaeryBee

*Skippy's Weekly Adventure
Week 4

Parachuting

​*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

:laughing: That is gorgeous! He REALLY looks like he is in that harness.

*GERONIMO!!!!*


----------



## Jonah

*Yaaaaaaaaaay..........**The skipper is a serious adventure freak....he looks like a natural in the silk....is there nothing skippy cant do ??*....


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*this is ahhhhhhhhh-dorable *


----------



## BudgieSweet

Haha what an adventurous little dude! He is so cute!
You must be very proud/pleased to have him in the logo!


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Your little Skippy sure gets around. Looks like he is having fun!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

*YAY!!!!!!Skippy you are Parachuting now I hope you are not scared of hights... You look really cool flying up high in a Parachute.. What an adventure you are on... Hey Skippy are we going to see you in a Hot Air Balloon next time when you have an Adventure... Are you going to take Peachy and your other friends with you to... Great Photo Deb..Thanks for Sharing...*


----------



## Aisliyna

Hmmm... it's suspicious that he is skilled in so many areas.

I think Skippy is a secret agent.. maybe with the FBI. 

Federal Budgie Investigators


----------



## Trimath

Skippy is truly the most versatile of budgies... he excels in so many different activities,I too think he has had some sort of specialised training, LOL.Great pic, Deb, and my suggestion for Skippy's next adventure would be in a spaceship(if it has not been done before) to the moon.


----------



## Jedikeet

Hahaha! Yippie for Airborne Skippy, Budgie Captain America!


----------



## aluz

Oh wow, you look great up there, Skippy! I wonder what you will be doing next!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Adorable! I admire his bravery! I do wonder what he will get up to next... *


----------



## Budget baby

Aisliyna said:


> Hmmm... it's suspicious that he is skilled in so many areas.
> 
> I think Skippy is a secret agent.. maybe with the FBI.
> 
> Federal Budgie Investigators


I'm with you Allie. That is one clever dude, so smooth and good looking Why he even saves his wings and uses a parachute, what next?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


AnimalKaperz said:



He REALLY looks like he is in that harness.
GERONIMO!!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda
Managing to fit the harness to Skippy was definitely a challenge. 



jonah said:



Yaaaaaaaaaay..........The skipper is a serious adventure freak....he looks like a natural in the silk....is there nothing skippy cant do ??....

Click to expand...

Skippy is a brave little guy and seems to be willing to try anything at least once.



BirdCrazyJill said:



this is ahhhhhhhhh-dorable 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill! 



BudgieSweet said:



Haha what an adventurous little dude! He is so cute! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you. If you have an idea for a future adventure just PM me to let me know. 



NanaLucy129 said:



Your little Skippy sure gets around. Looks like he is having fun!

Click to expand...

He's having a wonderful time!



LynandIndigo said:



YAY!!!!!!Hey Skippy are we going to see you in a Hot Air Balloon next time when you have an Adventure?

Click to expand...

That's a good suggestion for a future adventure!



Aisliyna said:



Hmmm... it's suspicious that he is skilled in so many areas.

I think Skippy is a secret agent.. maybe with the FBI.

Federal Budgie Investigators

Click to expand...

Sorry -- Skippy is under STRICT orders not to tell... 



Trimath said:



Skippy is truly the most versatile of budgies... he excels in so many different activities,I too think he has had some sort of specialised training, LOL.Great pic, Deb, and my suggestion for Skippy's next adventure would be in a spaceship(if it has not been done before) to the moon.

Click to expand...

I like that suggestion, too! 



Jedikeet said:



Hahaha! Yippie for Airborne Skippy, Budgie Captain America!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick



aluz said:



Oh wow, you look great up there, Skippy! I wonder what you will be doing next! 

Click to expand...

 Who knows...?
*


----------



## Cheeno

It's obvious that one of Skippy's future big adventures will be a trip to Ireland to see his little sweetheart, Sprite. I'd say he'll arrive just on time for next year's St. Patrick's Day parade where he and Sprite will be grand marshals and woo the million or so who'll gather along the route through Dublin city. We'll be sure to keep an eye out for his parachute.


----------



## Jo Ann

*skippy*

Go, Skippy,Go!!!! thanks Deb. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cheeno said:



It's obvious that one of Skippy's future big adventures will be a trip to Ireland to see his little sweetheart, Sprite. I'd say he'll arrive just on time for next year's St. Patrick's Day parade where he and Sprite will be grand marshals and woo the million or so who'll gather along the route through Dublin city. We'll be sure to keep an eye out for his parachute.

Click to expand...

Skippy is looking forward to that adventure for sure!!*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Oh goodness! Skippy has sure become one very adventurous little guy! The stuff he is doing I would have a heart attack just thinking about! :laughing:

Keep up the good work Skippy! You are an inspiration to birdies everywhere! *


----------



## Jedikeet

Skippy is our A-list leading man like Tom Cruise or Leo DiCaprio.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*


Jedikeet said:



Skippy is our A-list leading man like Tom Cruise or Leo DiCaprio.

Click to expand...

No kidding! *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, everybirdie for checking out my latest adventure!

xoxo
Skippy​*


----------



## Jedikeet

...and tune in next week folks as Skippy goes on a mission to save the world and even find a little romance on another action-packed budgie adventure!


----------



## Jonah

I think some of us are enjoying Deb's new bird almost as much as she is...


----------



## SPBudgie

*What gets me about all little Skippy's daring adventures is how totally nonchalant he is, throughout; hardly bats one of his adorable little eyes - in fact, looks almost half asleep at all times; The mark of someone who doesn't have to act all dramatic, no matter how dangerous his position may seem.Perhaps he might enjoy zip-lining through the rain forest canopy one of these days...*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Ollie! I think you're right--Skippy probably would enjoy zip lining! *


----------

